# "People of your age..."



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I had a huge laugh yesterday. We (me, three friends, 3/4 over 50) coming off the jump line Hollywood. A 17 year old kid at the bottom said, "Wow, I've never seen people of your page on this side of Beacon" before. Not that we were going big or anything, not, but we were having a good time.

The kid was sweet and very nice. He liked our bikes too: DH said, "yep, when you are old like us you can get what you want".

I'm pretty sure this kid would have just s**t if I told him I was going to be 56 in a few weeks. I also think he hasn't been looking very hard as there are lots of riders of all ages at this particular area.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Y' all still kittens


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

formica said:


> I had a huge laugh yesterday. We (me, three friends, 3/4 over 50) coming off the jump line Hollywood. A 17 year old kid at the bottom said, "Wow, I've never seen people of your page on this side of Beacon" before.


I would always find it effective to say "yes, I helped build these trails".


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Funny.

Quite a few in my area are used to seeing a group of friends and acquaintances who are also the stalwarts responsible for trails in our area. This group of oldies I'm in doesn't have many contemporaries who ride so we play with the youngsters.

A really funny twist happened on a day when some younger guys doing trail work observed my wife plus a woman I know riding. They had no idea who the women were. First they thought it was really cool to see "chicks" on late model AM bikes. Then one was embarrassed to find the blond with pony tail was my wife. Then all but one were all embarrassed to realize they were attracted to "chicks" same age as their moms. The one's mom is a fit rider herself.

I do find it to be a funny time in life. Nothing I can do about the gray hair or periodic back problems but some of us still play harder than our kids.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

My son routine tells me that his dad and I are waaaay more active than anyone else's parents.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm sure it's because we ride during the week more so than on the weekends, but I see more older riders out there than younger riders, and most of these older endorphin junkies we encounter are still riding like they are late for work.


----------

